# Laufzeitfehler '-2147417848 (80010108)' und das WebBrowser-Control ?



## yvesgay (3. März 2004)

Hallo

Jetzt ist nach etlichen Stunden mein Kiosk-Browser um das Webbrowser-Control fertig und funktioniert einwandfrei - in der Entwicklungsumgebung.  
Kaum kompiliert und als EXE ausgeführt, wirft das Programm unmittelbar nach dem Start einen Fehler auf.

In der Fehler-Messagebox steht nur:


> Laufzeitfehler '-2147417848 (80010108)'
> Automatisierungsfehler



Kann damit jemand etwas anfangen? Warum lässt sich das Browser-Control im GDI problemlos integrieren und steigt dann in der EXE so harsch aus?

Für jede Hilfe dankbar, Yves


----------

